# Bowl that stops fast eating



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I have found a bowl that helps to slow down feeding. It was recommended by my vet. Lola eats really fast and just about inhales her food which is causing her to vomit sometimes whole food. The doctor suggested I try the Brake- Fast bowl. It has little elevations in it that forces her to eat slower. I have used it for a week and it has worked for the most part. It does take her twice as long to complete a meal. I found information about it on the website www.brake-fast.net and it gives you a list of merchants that carry it. I seem to remember some owners on the forum having the same problem so I wanted to share this item in case anyone was interested. If anyone out there has anything better, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## black327 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have the opposite problem. My three sometimes go on "hunger strikes" and refuse to eat. One of mine wants to be hand fed all the time ( He knows he come from royalty!)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My cocker spaniel eats really fast and we have the bowl....it seems to slow her down some but she still eats it like it is going out of style!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend who breeds bernese mountains use that on each of them. It can be fatal if the larger dogs eat too fast and then have too much movement. She lost one and takes all precaution.

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This might be something that would help Lizzie to slow down. It was recommended to me to not use plastic bowls as sometimes it could lead to bacterial infection. I use ceramic bowls. Has anyone had any problems with plastic bowls?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, I have heard the same thing about plastic too. Also, it does lead to greater risk for allergic reactions. But it might depend on the kind of plastic used, I guess. I use ceramic bowls as well.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I usually use metal but this only comes in plastic I think. I has helped her a bit from eating too fast. I wash it with soap and hot water and it seems to be ok so far. If anyone sees this in anoter material let me know. I prefer metal or ceremic as well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the idea of these bowls, but unless they make them in stainless steel or ceramic (prefer stainless steel, I am clutz), I am not interested.

I am very much aware of bloats in larger breeds, Standard Poodles are notorious for bloats, so I make sure my poos get 2 meals (used to be 3) a day and get no food an hour before or 30 minutes after their off leash walks (or should I say RLH) at the park.


----------

